# Non USB/PDIM stereo



## Dr. Kenneth Noisewater (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello all!
A couple months ago I bought a 2012 LT, auto, with no USB or BlueTooth. 
Part of the purchase negotiations with the dealership was adding the steering wheel controls, USB in console, and BlueTooth/Camaro PDIM!
A very good friend of mine works the parts counter at the dealership I bought the car from so he has been helping me with this little project. I have been working in the automotive aftermarket industry for 17 years and I like little projects like this!

SO…………………
After 3 min the steering wheel was swapped out and it seems like that will be the easiest part.
I pulled apart the console, center dash around the gear selector, and radio to get a better idea as to what I'm up against here. I see that I am missing something and thats where I need the help.
I have the replacement harness that has the USB adaptor plug in next to the AUX 3.5 jack, Camaro PDIM, replacement harness to add the microphone over head map light console, antenna cable, and antenna mast. What I'm missing is the harness between the PDIM and the radio. Does the PDIM plug into that small rectangular black box under the heater controls? It is held in with 4 clips and has J1 J2 J3 J4 slots in back. 








Also the PDIM has a mini USB and the replacement console harness has a standard USB is there something missing there too?















Any help or insight would be gratefully appreciated!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very interested in this thread.
Same set up as you.
Already swapped out steering wheel.
Got cruise control to work but audio buttons don't work.(as expected)

If you can figure this out ill prob follow your lead.
Update more pics and parts list needed as you progress.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The USB cable from the AUX/USB port plugs into the right hand port in the third picture (as shown). The left hand port gets a cable that plugs into the back of the stereo. In my 2012 ECO MT it's a black cable and plug. The problem is there are two base stereos. One with and one without the port for the PDIM cable. I need to see the back of your actual radio to tell which one you have.


----------



## Dr. Kenneth Noisewater (Sep 14, 2013)

Not gonna work unless they require a larger hammer!! ha ha ha 








Let me know if you need a better image of the radio.
Thanks for your help, I will post pix and part numbers as I go. It would be nice to have one thread with all the answers!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You have the correct PDIM - I went to my OEM parts stash and checked the PDIM that shipped in my ECO MT and the ports are the same. It appears you have the wrong USB/AUX cable however. It should have the mini-USB port on one end.

Can you take a picture of the cable with all the end connectors spread out so I can see them? Also, please take end on pictures of any connectors that you haven't already done so.

There's an installation thread at DIY: PDIM + USB Port installation - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com that might be of use as well.


----------



## Dr. Kenneth Noisewater (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks obermd
I will get more pix tomorrow! 
I have to stop by the dealership on the way home tomorrow night to pick up parts for another project, so I will try to figure out what cable I currently have band why its wrong. Any chance you have a part number for the cable with the correct mini-USB end?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have that part number - my car came with the PDIM and all I had to do was swap the PDIM to get Bluetooth. Have your buddy look up the 2011 LTZ parts for the cable.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I just paid a couple of extra bucks to get a "2" added to that LT in the back with the first question, where is that "2". Already has that same identical cable you have, but didn't work in my 2012 2LT. Took it back to the dealer the next morning, was watching the mechanic remove the console, but somehow he reached behind the radio to learn that USB connector was not fully plugged it. 

Sorry, I didn't see the rear of the radio, but have a strange feeling it is different. Just read all the sales literature, claiming the 2LT had an improved radio that didn't tell me very much. So just packed a CD and a flashdrive with me when trying to chose an Eco, LT, 2LT, or and LTZ. Dealer let me play with these cars. LTZ was a bit too much and didn't want an AT, but the sound quality of the 2LT was far superior in the LT that I could live with, plus no place to plug in a flashdrive.

Still feel this is the cheapest way to get what you want, have to do some homework first. Maybe one of these days, will add 6 by 9's in the rear deck, maybe not. With full volume, not getting any distortion, and full volume is enough to destroy my hearing. So don't feel I have to add an amplifier.


----------

